# JUNE DFWAPC Club Meeting



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Our June Meeitng will be June 26th, 1:30pm, Sunday. !:grouphug: Michale Parkey will be hosting! The topic will be Ponds and Walstad method tanks. 

Bring refreshments if you'd like. arty: Michael will provide coolers, ice, drinking glasses, napkins, plates, and flatware (if needed). :tea:

Remember folks that we can all bring plants to trade. There will be door prizes!. :cheer2: Write the date on your calendars


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

I am bringing a terrific canister filter for a door prize!


photo by Bill, just Bill, on Flickr:third:


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

and here is the amazing door prizes. you can win !!!!!!!!! mark your calender.















































and many many many more prizes.

I'll grab a case of soda, and some chips.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I'm looking forward to seeing all of you! It has been several months since our last plant swap, so there will be plenty of room set up for all the goodies. I will start a separate thread for items wanted.

We have lots of pets. I can guarantee that the macaws will throw at least one screaming tantrum during the meeting. Persons with sensitive hearing may want to bring ear protection--you have been warned, LOL.

--Michael


----------



## WRabbit (Dec 13, 2010)

Michael said:


> We have lots of pets. I can guarantee that the macaws will throw at least one screaming tantrum during the meeting.


Incredible! Walstad, ponds, plants, and wild animals at one location within the city limits! Should we dress for safari? If so, I'll bring my compass. 

Thanks for offering your home to host this meeting. I pray you don't question this decision after an unnamed member falls into your prized water garden.

Jim

PS: Fondue?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

bump, I thought it was this sunday. it's in one week and 2 1/2 days...


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

where is it hosted?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

jasonmemo said:


> where is it hosted?


Check our DFWAPC website. There is an autoresponder and it will send you the address.

http://www.aquatic-plants.org/meetings.html


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

Tex Guy said:


> I am bringing a terrific canister filter for a door prize!
> 
> 
> photo by Bill, just Bill, on Flickr:third:


Davemonkey will be sorely dissappointed not to be able to win this doorprize, as he is looking for a test filter as we speak (though the spurting water from the top might prove problematic)


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Im off that day. I will try to go. Hey niko u going that day? U going to bring some goodies to sell?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

bump it's list then 2 hours from now... if you wanting to come, pm micheal for the address or niko,drinda etc.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

fishyjoe24 said:


> if you wanting to come, pm micheal for the address or niko,drinda etc.


NO!!! if you want to come, follow the directions.....

Check our DFWAPC website. There is an autoresponder and it will send you the address.

http://www.aquatic-plants.org/meetings.html


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

TanyaQ2000 said:


> NO!!! if you want to come, follow the directions.....
> 
> Check our DFWAPC website. There is an autoresponder and it will send you the address.
> 
> http://www.aquatic-plants.org/meetings.html


tayna is correct... i forgot about this email.. it's been so long since we had a meeting.

mikeal micheal, bla spelling?) thanks for having me... i tried to say thanks for having me and good by when i left but looked like you and bill where busy talking so i said thanks for having me to your room mate...

the parrots where a hoot...


----------

